# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Hamachi

## IMPERIAL

*Hamachi*



Официальный сайт *|* Wiki *|* Страница загрузки *|* Инструкция по Хамачи

*Лицензия:* Freeware *|* *ОС:* Win 2000, XP, 2003, Vista, Linux и OS X

*Стабильная версия:* 1.0.*3.0*

Описание
*Hamachi* - это служба VPN, которая без труда настраивается за 10 минут и обеспечивает безопасный удаленный доступ к сети вашего предприятия отовсюду, где можно подключиться к Интернету.

Служба взаимодействует с существующим брандмауэром и не требует дополнительной настройки. Hamachi - это первое приложение, успешно объединяющее несвязанные сетевые технологии в один мощный пакет, обеспечивающий непревзойденный уровень прямой связи между одноранговыми узлами.

*Дополнительно*
*Скрытый текст**Для проверки Хамачи:*
*Скрытый текст*Используйте эту сеть для проверки Хамачи
*Имя:* DarkCryTestNet
*Пароль:* 123

*Расшифровка состояний:**Скрытый текст*Если рядом с именем другого пользователя стоит зеленая точка или звезда то связь с ним установлена.Если зеленая точка мигает то связь в процессе установки.Если вокруг зеленой точки появляется светлый круг, это значит что идет обмен информацией с этим пользователем.Если рядом с именем пользователя стоит желтая точка, это значит что прямое соединение установить не удалось.Если рядом с именем пользователя стоит синяя стрелка вниз, это значит что не удалось установить прямое подключение, и связь идет через сервер Hamachi, что приводит к высокому времени ответа и низкой пропускной способности.Если имя пользователя вдруг стало желтеть, а потом и темнеть, это значит что связь с ним потеряна (скорее всего выключение компьютера или интернета без выхода из Hamachi)

----------

